
Free Download: Red Hat Enterprise Linux Developer Suite for Development Use - doener
http://developers.redhat.com/products/rhel/download/
======
xfour
I can't help but feeling for the a huge swath of the intended audience this is
much too late. I remember the cachet of using RHEL over something like CentOS
3-5 years ago but now it seems like any operations team I come into contact
with is fine the Ubuntu Server and call it a day?

For everything RedHat has done for open source, in my mind rightly or wrongly
I associate them more with sales force or oracle rather than a quasi
benevolent champion of FOSS.

